# Easy way to add numbers to Lowrance



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I need to add some numbers to my GPS. It's an older Lowrance LCX-15MT. I have the waypoints on Google Earth, so what do I need to do now? I do not want to lose any of the numbers currently on the unit. Figured I would ask here before I screw something up.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Might want to take a look at GPS babel or GPSutils for transferring numbers back and forth from PC to chart plotter. Am sure there's lots of peeps here that will give you more specific help, and some that will do it at a cost...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just downloaded GPSBabel. Will give it a shot. Thanks


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

EasyGPS is another helpful tool...you can convert Google Earth to GPX then use EasyGPS to transfer to memory card or directly to your GPS unit.


----------

